# člen rady, radní



## Jana337

> Česká národní banka dosud předpovídala růst 2,9 procenta, dnes však její radní Robert Holman připustil, že se spíše naplní scénář, který předpokládá pouze půlprocentní vzestup.
> http://aktualne.centrum.cz/ekonomika/penize/clanek.phtml?id=627115


Míněn je "člen Bankovní rady". 

Považujete toto použití slova "radní" za správné? Mě to trochu překvapilo.


----------



## winpoj

Mě by to taky trochu udeřilo do očí. Nevím ale, jestli je to vysloveně nesprávné.
Dřív jsem měl za to, že slovo "radní" se má používat jen pro členy rad měst a obcí (konšely), ale v praxi se toto slovo nyní běžně používá např. pro členy tzv. mediálních rad.


----------



## texpert

Ne, pokud to není ironie (v autorově případě nevím). Ve zpravodajství bych nicméně radní nechal na radnici, jinak by se jím mohlo stát třeba i Rusko (v Radě bezpečnosti).


----------



## Vlastimil

To slovo na tomto místě vítám, i když to možná dnes ještě úplně správně není. Nijak mě to neuráží, klidně bych přijal radního jako jednoslovného člena rady. Nerad bych, aby se jím stalo Rusko či kterýkoliv jiný stát, bylo by zapotřebí cítit hranice, přinejmenším státní. Ale v dotazovaném spojení a podobných klidně. Od členů městských rad by se pak radní ČNB a jiných organizací odlišoval: bylo by vždy, stejně jako v příkladu, potřeba uvést čí je to radní. Robert Holman tak nikdy nebude radní. Může být jen radní ČNB. Naopak člen městské rady bude prostě pan Radní, i kdybychom někdy chtěli přidat upřesnění - kolínský radní apod. Jak se vám to líbí? Myslím, že sem to stejně směřuje. Nechávat si slova jen pro pár osob a nevymyslet nové tam, kde je potřeba, to nejde.


----------



## Dero

Sémanticky asi správné je, vnímám jej však nepatřičně.


----------



## texpert

I když připustím, že radní nesedí jen na radnici, je těch rad poslední dobou až přísliš. Nejde jen o RB, Radu Evropy, Evropskou radu apod., ale každá větší firma má svou dozorčí radu. Mají podle vzoru "radní ČNB" vzniknout i "radní ČEZu"? A co kdyby ony instituce měly vícero rad (jakože asi mají)?


----------

